# Anadrol causing cancer?



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2012)

Read that anadrol is linked to liver cancer however haven't seen the doses at which this happens. I believe it was higher doses (150-200mg/day) but does that mean even at a lower dose of say 50mg/day it could happen?  I believe the studies read, one lady was taking it for 6 years straight or something along those lines.


----------



## rocker44 (Jun 3, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Read that anadrol is linked to liver cancer however haven't seen the doses at which this happens. I believe it was higher doses (150-200mg/day) but does that mean even at a lower dose of say 50mg/day it could happen?  I believe the studies read, one lady was taking it for 6 years straight or something along those lines.



dam bro 150mg's ed for 6 years would prob kill any one.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 3, 2012)

rocker44 said:


> dam bro 150mg's ed for 6 years would prob kill any one.



^^^ this, that's just stupid to take A Bombs for that long! Liver would probably look like a tennis ball!!!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 3, 2012)

Any lady on it for that long probably has another growth besides the tumor...


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 4, 2012)

In my opinion, taking any AAS for long enough in certain individuals Can Lead To cancer or growths just because of the amount of growth factors these drugs yield, especially in higher doses.  If you have cancer in your DNA and then add supraphysiological levels of hormones its bound to happen in the long run.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 4, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Any lady on it for that long probably has another growth besides the tumor...


she'd have a little cock!!!! instead of a clit.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 4, 2012)

You need to remember there's other medical uses for Anadrol in addition to getting jacked, tanned and desirable.  Anadrol is used for long periods of time for people who have MS and wasting syndrome among other things.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 4, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Read that anadrol is linked to liver cancer however haven't seen the doses at which this happens. I believe it was higher doses (150-200mg/day) but does that mean even at a lower dose of say 50mg/day it could happen?  I believe the studies read, one lady was taking it for 6 years straight or something along those lines.



she deserved to die if shes that retarded..  another fucking loser off the planet.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 4, 2012)

let's not get hasty..


i read the same study, i believe it was a very ill japanese girl who was prescribed it by her doctor. She got tumors on her liver which left upon cessation of the anadrol


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> In my opinion, taking any AAS for long enough in certain individuals Can Lead To cancer or growths just because of the amount of growth factors these drugs yield, especially in higher doses.  If you have cancer in your DNA and then add supraphysiological levels of hormones its bound to happen in the long run.



Agreed.
it wont CAUSE the cancer but ti could feed it.
and also messing with your liver and anadrol can mess you up.


----------



## alphabolic (Jun 4, 2012)

what doesnt cause cancer these days?

sun screen causes cancer
soda causes cancer
dying causes cancer...


----------



## bjg (Jun 4, 2012)

any steroid used for a long time is capable of doing some damage and cause cancer....the liver is the most susceptible organ not only because of growth factors due to steroids but also because of repetitive and long term trauma caused by steroids. Any repetitive trauma to the same organ can start and cause cancer. 
Also there is no need for a study to link steroids to cancer such a study is very hard to perform , however the causality is a logical result of the effects of steroids. Not everything needs a study to establish a causality. A lack of study is scarier than a study itself , a lack of study means it could be worst than first thought. Some steroids like anadrol and trembolone are more dangerous to the liver than others.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

Gets scarier for people using roids and HGH since roids can cause cancer and HGH can speed up the growth rate of a tumor. Not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just sayin...


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 4, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Gets scarier for people using roids and HGH since roids can cause cancer and HGH can speed up the growth rate of a tumor. Not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just sayin...




Liver damage can cause cancer, show me a study that injectable AAS causes cancer


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Liver damage can cause cancer, show me a study that injectable AAS causes cancer



I don't see where I stated that *injectable* AAS causes cancer. Please review the posts.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 4, 2012)

You said roids can cause cancer, when if anything its the methyl group attached to most orals, plenty of other medicines can cause liver cancer through toxicity. IMO that has nothing to do with "roids" themselves, they were mostly active compounds to begin with and would've been non-toxic until methylated.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

OK, fine. Oral steroids. Another notable affect... AAS can cause people to act like an ASS.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 4, 2012)

bjg is actually the one that said *any steroid* used for a long time can cause cancer so if you are going to demand proof of a statement, demand it from the person that made the statement.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 5, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You need to remember there's other medical uses for Anadrol in addition to getting jacked, tanned and desirable.  Anadrol is used for long periods of time for people who have MS and wasting syndrome among other things.


^^^^this... among several other legitimate medical uses.... but any dr that put this woman on that dose for that time period without carefully monitoring her is a complete idiot!!!  but it is all too common these days, along with drs putting patients on chronic pain therapy with hydrocodone/apap(tylenol), and failing to monitor for liver distress!!!!   really, her dr is to blame, not her(if it was a legit script), he should have known better!  the PDR CLEARLY STATES the liver stress that oxymetholone causes!!!!!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You need to remember there's other medical uses for Anadrol in addition to getting jacked, tanned and desirable.  Anadrol is used for long periods of time for people who have MS and wasting syndrome among other things.



I have MS they wont give me Abombs


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 4, 2012)

There are many other perscribed medications that are way more harmful then oral steriods such as accutane. That stuff is extremely harsh and yet its given to kids at young ages and you know those kids are not taking liver support supps and drinking a gal of water. All the trash we force through our bodys is hard on our liver. Think about how hard drinking is for college students that are partying 4-5 times a week and do not take the proper precautions to recover, yet there is no laws stopping that for health risks. We are all deemed to die some how, and we should all understand that even with injectable there may be a risk, but its up to you to be responsible enough to eat clean, recover properly, and take supporting supplements. I highly doubt the people developing cancer took half the precautions most of us do.

I hope I am right with my theory, but you look at every one that died from heart disease or other POSSIBLE steroid related diseases. They are all the old timer bodybuilders, that had no clue what a proper PCT, or how to recover was. Did they take supplements to support there hearts, liver, lipids and ect. Did they get blood work done? Yes this all seems like a pain in the ass, but i feel if you are taking all the precautions and doing it properly there is a minimal risk. If cancer is a high risk in your family then sure you may be preexposed to it prematurely or you may not be. Steroids might even be the thing that saves your life because you will be able to recover from therapy faster. Who knows, I guess we are all test dummies for this.


----------



## Waltont (Jul 14, 2015)

If anyone isn't cycling off your a moron. For one your body needs to recover. 2 your body gets amune to the steroids so you have to continue upping your dosages to get effects which costs more money and is more damaging on the body and eventually your body won't grow any bigger. More money less gains more health problems more stupidity .


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 14, 2015)

Waltont said:


> If anyone isn't cycling off your a moron. For one your body needs to recover. 2 your body gets amune to the steroids so you have to continue upping your dosages to get effects which costs more money and is more damaging on the body and eventually your body won't grow any bigger. More money less gains more health problems more stupidity .



Like posting on a 3 year old thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 14, 2015)

first post at that wow


----------

